# WTF my 620 wont start!



## everlastingboost (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL ok this has been one headache after another. I purchased a 76 620 pickup about a week ago. A couple days ago i caught fire, small fire inside the car from exposed wires hitting the heater core. Ok no problem, it recently snowed so i just threw some snow inside the burning mess, problem solved. Go home take the wires off that burned. Cars starts right up, ran as usual. Today i replaced the oil pan gasket, valve cover gasket, and did some maintenance stuff, new battery, oil change, belt, plugs, wires, cap, rotor. Now the car wont turn over, it putters and backfires like mad. It has fuel, it also has spark, although weak it is there. Blah i need some help. Oh i also removed the spark plugs and turned the engine over, thinking maybe it was flooded but to no avail. The only thing weird that i did was turn the crank pulley(with the belt on mind you), would that throw the timing off? Hope you guys can point me in the right direction. Thanks,
Kevin.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

I know this sounds stupid , but are you sure you got the plug wires back in the right place? It's easy to get them wrong, even with only four of them. You may also want to check your points in the distributor for the correct gap. Also check the condenser. Make sure it is attatched tightly, and the connection is tight.


----------



## everlastingboost (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah i checked all that stuff, not really sure i'm accurate on the gap of distrubutor. I ordered new points and a condensor though, how the heck do i replace them lol. Chiltons manual doesn't really say.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like you may have put the plug wires in the wrong place...
you might also try running some fine sand paper between the points to clean them up a little (until you get the new ones) replacing them, there is a lobe on the dist. shaft that will open the points, get the points so they are on the lobe (open position) and check the gap, adjust as nessesary with the screw. (should be 2 screws, a pivot point and an adjustment screw) wow, its been awhile! when the gap is correct tighten the screws and you should be good to go! warning... if your new to this it may take a few times to get it right (yeah, I admit it..lol) if you get the gap too big.. no start, if you get the gap too small..you'll fry the points and no start.


----------

